# is my trailer too small?



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

I have a 2004 logan straight load. My horse is a 16 hand quarter horse. he has been scraping his left knee when i turn to the right. Is this because he does not have enough room to brace himself because it is too narrow?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hard to say without pictures, or at least interior dimensions of the trailer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Probably, I haul everywhere throughout the spring to the end of fall for many decades now, I'd be freaking if any of my horses had a scrape on them when exiting a trailer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wares, she could also be turning too quickly to the right. It happens.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*More information would help us help you.*



bebadbell said:


> I have a 2004 logan straight load. My horse is a 16 hand quarter horse. he has been scraping his left knee when i turn to the right. Is this because he does not have enough room to brace himself because it is too narrow?


Hello and welcome!

I guessing that you have already looked for or know what he is scraping against? Has anyone ridden in the trailer while it is moving to see what is happening?

Can you post photos of the trailer and the horse with the scrapes?

Brand and model of trailer?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sereno, the OP stated it's a 2004 logan straight load, if that helps.

OP - what is he scraping his knee on? Any idea? Is he tied during transport? How wide is the trailer/stall?

If it's a double trailer, then he doesn't have a wall on the right side of him to scrap against, hence only the left side scrape. This may not have anything to do with turning at all. Regardless it's still a concern -- possible that turns are made sharply and quickly throwing him off balance? Or starting and stopping too quickly? Are the roads very rough?

I agree -- pics of the trailer interior might be helpful.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Let's see if this helps at all?*

Logan web site didn't help nor searching Google for a 2004 straight load Logan.

So let's try this? Is this close to what you have?










Is the side and front padding in good shape? It would be easy to attached another padded board to the forward manager wall to ease the scrapping but does not solve the what and why's. 

How tight is his tie down rope and is that centered or left/right of center. Is the butt bar in the right location?


----------



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

thanks for responses. i turn very slowly because i see that when i turn it looks like he gets offbalance. i padded the door similar to the one in picture. i hauled for 3 hrs yesterday and he did not scrape up again, but i could see him leaning and unbalanced when i turn to right. i will go out and measure my trailer.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

bebadbell said:


> I have a 2004 logan straight load. My horse is a 16 hand quarter horse. he has been scraping his left knee when i turn to the right. Is this because he does not have enough room to brace himself because it is too narrow?


I've been thinking about this. Sounds like someone has been in the trailer with him. But, let's double check a couple of things.

YOU turn right and he hits something with his LEFT knee. Front left knee or back? Is the scrape on the front of his knee or the outside?

Turning right he should be shifting his weight to his left side and legs and the padding on the left side should support him if needed.

So I'm a little confused. But WE will try to figure this out and learn along the way.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

How can you see that he gets off balance when you turn? Do you have a camera in the trailer? That would be very helpful for sure. Is his balance OK otherwise? 

You said you padded the door. What door? So there wasn't any padding in the trailer before? Is there now? At what height? And what is on the walls below the padding? Check for screws, etc that stick out. Run your hand over the entire wall from the padding down -- you may find the culprit.

Still though, why is he rubbing against the wall I wonder. Maybe this is common, but I've never noticed because I don't have anything on the wall of my trailer that could cause a scrape?


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

*Check the padding on the left side.*



bebadbell said:


> thanks for responses. i turn very slowly because i see that when i turn it looks like he gets offbalance. i padded the door similar to the one in picture. i hauled for 3 hrs yesterday and he did not scrape up again, but i could see him leaning and unbalanced when i turn to right. i will go out and measure my trailer.


You turning right the horse is shifting and leaning into the padding on the left side. Check the padding on the left side pushing in as hard as you can. You are looking for anything that might be sharp or pointy that your horse is reacting to and causing him to counter/shift to his right and lift his left leg.

If head tie down and butt bar are good then that's all that I can think of without more information.

I'll wait for that and others to suggest things.

Good luck.


----------



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

every thing is correct. I have a quick release normal tiedown. he has ample height. the height of the trailer is 80", length of each stall is 77 1/2", width 30 1/2"


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The dimensions seem reasonable. Pics now? Results of search for source of scratch?


----------



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

ok, i padded the escape door down where it opens. my trailer has very good padding on the center divider and on the wall. he is scraping his knee on the lower part of it, and down the left front. he is also stepping on his feet with the other foot. only on the front hooves. that is why i wonder if he is not able to spread his feet far enough in the front when i turn. several of us have looked and felt the side and all we come up with is hitting the lower part of escape door. because when i padded it and put leggings on him no more scrapes. just worried that trailer is to small. does anyone think a slant would be roomier.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

bebadbell said:


> ok, i padded the escape door down where it opens. my trailer has very good padding on the center divider and on the wall. he is scraping his knee on the lower part of it, and down the left front. he is also stepping on his feet with the other foot. only on the front hooves. that is why i wonder if he is not able to spread his feet far enough in the front when i turn. several of us have looked and felt the side and all we come up with is hitting the lower part of escape door. because when i padded it and put leggings on him no more scrapes. just worried that trailer is to small. does anyone think a slant would be roomier.


Ah. Is he in the right side or left side trailer stall?

IMO. not the trailer. Something else is going on.


----------



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

he is on the driver side of trailer


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It sounds to me this horse is attempting to turn sideways to take weight off of his front end while being hauled. In other words, he wants to travel at an angle which is comfortable for him and the straight haul configuration doesn't allow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

waresbear said:


> It sounds to me this horse is attempting to turn sideways to take weight off of his front end while being hauled. In other words, he wants to travel at an angle which is comfortable for him and the straight haul configuration doesn't allow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So waresbear.... what does that mean and what should we be looking for?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Maybe he just needs to learn to ride in a strait load. Maybe it is his first time? My horses are huge and take up all the trailer and have done fine so far.


----------



## bebadbell (May 15, 2013)

he has been in this trailer since a two year old. he is now 7. he also goes right in. no hesitation


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I just saw your measurements and all I can say is I would not be able to get my 16.3 and 17.2 hh horses in that. Mine is extra tall extra wide, 7.5' tall and I think they have 36" each stall, I forget and they still barely fit. 
Do you have a picture of your horse in it.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you open the divider? Maybe secure it to the passenger side of the trailer that way he can balance himself?


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> I just saw your measurements and all I can say is I would not be able to get my 16.3 and 17.2 hh horses in that. Mine is extra tall extra wide, 7.5' tall and I think they have 36" each stall, I forget and they still barely fit.
> Do you have a picture of your horse in it.


THIS IS A JOKE.... got it> nvr YOUR horses are twice the size to the OP's horses and some of us know that your horse need to be loaded with a horse-shoe horn.

Just kidding. You/we need to look at everything. So take another look.

(I can not resist razzing nvr when I can. She do it to me too.)


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does he paw in the trailer and bang his pawing leg on the manger wall causing the scrape?


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Does he paw in the trailer and bang his pawing leg on the manger wall causing the scrape?


Excellant Cowchick. No one asked if this is the horses "normal" behavior.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

@ Sereno, LOL! But she did say her horse is 16 hh so that is only three inches shorter than my grey.

BTW......... "Horse Shoe Horn" Bahahahahahahaha!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My thought would be along the lines of Honeysuga...
Swing the divider over and give the horse more of a pie-shaped stall. He sounds like he may possibly be "scrambling" a bit. I've had a couple of horses who did this..have one now. She's fine with more room to balance. Park her next to a solid wall and a narrow space and she'll crawl the wall.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sereno said:


> So waresbear.... what does that mean and what should we be looking for?


It means the horse doesn't like taking the brunt of the load with his shoulders and front end, he wants to turn sideways to balance. What you should be looking for is a trailer where the horse doesn't scrape himself? It always amazes me, if we have some sort of tack that the horse doesn't like, as a saddle, a bit, we don't force them to accept it, or pad it up, we get the equipment the horse works best in. However with trailers, most peops say "Well this is the trailer I got, so the horse has to accept it." I never took that approach, I don't want a scraped up horse, I don't want a horse reluctant to load, I want the horse to be happy, comfortable and plenty of room, and ready to perform when we arrive at our destination, so I have a trailer that fits. After having a show horse that had convulsions in a straight haul after I sold my stock to "upgrade", I don't even consider them any longer, and I have two horses right now that have never, ever refused to load, didn't have to be trained to load, they just go in the trailer because as foals, they were always hauled in a stock or a slant. I would rather save the time for better training under saddle than trying to cheap out on a trailer. BUT, I sold that straight haul to a person I know, she still uses it for her horses and barring a few scraped legs unloading, her horses have always hauled fine in it. To each his own, I would just rather not fuss with trailer training, I haul too often and too far for it ever to be an issue for me.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Good point. I guess if I had one that was always hurting itself I would look for a new one too.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> My thought would be along the lines of Honeysuga...
> Swing the divider over and give the horse more of a pie-shaped stall. He sounds like he may possibly be "scrambling" a bit. I've had a couple of horses who did this..have one now. She's fine with more room to balance. Park her next to a solid wall and a narrow space and she'll crawl the wall.


Horse trailers have been around for a long time, just like horses!

I really think that it is up to the owner/trainer to get the horse comfortable in the trailer. The divider is closed to SUPPORT the horse and help. Leaving it open, IMO is letting the horse be on it's own UNSUPPORTED and asking for trouble. It SOUNDS good to give your horse more room.

Now go ride in your trailer for 3 hours with no support and tell me what you think. Remove the center divide or open it and put a rope on your face, if you tie down, with that tie down to one spot.

The horse needs the side/rear/front support and that is why it is there. Just like you, remove the support and you are worn out in 30 minutes.

Just my opinion.

It's not a horse problem it's an owner problem.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ Sometimes people haul loose in a stock. Where is the support there?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The support is from the horse itself, he is stronger bracing sideways.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Good point. I guess if I had one that was always hurting itself I would look for a new one too.


I'd rather figure out the problem from the HORSE'S point of view.

How many trailers should I buy? Ever wonder why major/good trailer makers DON'T make a double wide.... with lots of room for a single horse?


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> ^^^^ Sometimes people haul loose in a stock. Where is the support there?


You tell us. Go ride in one for 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not looking for a fight.
Sometimes horses need more room.
End of comments in this thread.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

waresbear said:


> The support is from the horse itself, he is stronger bracing sideways.


When he has something to "BRACE" against.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm, mine have good bracing, bah ha ha ha!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To each his own, I am not going to debate it, I am also not going to have a scraped up horse or a horse that ever refuses to load, after my experience with a straight haul, any old stock trailer will do for me. Ok, ok, I did just buy a brand new slant load but that was treating myself, but the stock trailer I did have was an unsung hero, no horse ever refused to load in it and my show mare that had convulsions & fell to her knees in the straight haul, went back to being her no fuss loader, traveller again.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

nvr2many said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm, mine have good bracing, bah ha ha ha!


(tongue out making a sound..... Again... I KNOW the size of your horses and that you use a horse shoe horn. They VERY supported and braced.)


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

waresbear said:


> To each his own, I am not going to debate it, I am also not going to have a scraped up horse or a horse that ever refuses to load, after my experience with a straight haul, any old stock trailer will do for me. Ok, ok, I did just buy a brand new slant load but that was treating myself, but the stock trailer I did have was an unsung hero, no horse ever refused to load in it and my show mare that had convulsions & fell to her knees in the straight haul, went back to being her no fuss loader, traveller again.


There is NO one answer. You had A horse and load situation that worked well and YOU took the time and effort to LEARN for you and your horse. You have an usual situation that YOU and your horse worked out.

I still have to go back to.... trailer makers don't sell single horse double wides for ONE horse. No support. I still have to ask you.... ride in a double wide with center out for 3 hours.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> I'm not looking for a fight.
> Sometimes horses need more room.
> End of comments in this thread.


Not looking for any fighting just debating.

Get the horse in cause he got more room and no support cause it is easier.... or take the time and train the horse in a safer and secure environment.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The horse should not be leaning on any part of the trailer. 1. That is a great way for him to find each and every cut, scratch, and bruise inducing piece in the trailer. 2. The horse can become afraid and refuse to load because he has no stability in the trailer. 

Horse trailers have a divider to separate multiple horses. I have seen tons of one horse trailers that are wide enough for two. 

How exactly does one train a horse to ride correctly in a trailer btw(for whoever said to train him to stand in a trailer, I dont remember)? Stand in the moving trailer with him and correct him when he begins to scramble, wiggle, or paw?? A moving trailer and a standing trailer are completely different. The best you can do is try everything you can to make him more comfortable and secure, trial and error.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess that was me in post 19, where I said maybe he needs to learn how to ride in a strait load. I would say, they learn by doing it and we make it as safe as possible to do so.


----------

